# Cómo le sienta el PWM a un chaleco calefactable ?



## yulukin (Mar 3, 2020)

Hola,

estoy con la idea de hacerme un chaleco calefactable ( enchufado a la batería) para la moto usando hilo de nicrom y un circuitillo para regular la temperatura por pwm. No consumirá más de 5 A pero me asalta la duda de si puedo fastidiar el alternador con este tipo de señal, o si alguien sabe darme alguna recomendación de qué frecuencia usar o cualquier cosa será bien recibida

Muchas gracias

Un saludo


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Mar 3, 2020)

Hola, en principio al alternador no le molestaría, pero posiblemente sí a los circuitos que estén conectados en la línea de alimentación. Habrá armónicos y ruido eléctrico.
Así que sería recomendable utilizar algún filtro a base de inductancia-capacitor, a la salida del mismo, lo aplicas a tu circuito PWM.


----------



## yulukin (Mar 3, 2020)

Ese ruido eléctrico viene de la señal de onda cuadrada con la resistencia? Cómo puedo buscar info sobre esto que comentas?, supongo que será poner una bobina y un condensador en paralelo cuyos valores no se calcular. Qué tengo que intentar conseguir?

Gracias

Edito: después de navegar un rato lo que tendría q conseguir a la salida es un voltaje continuo con algún filtro pasa bajos o así?
Si por ejemplo tengo un duty cicle del 50% y el voltaje del alternador son 14... tendría que salir un voltaje continuo de 7 para evitar ese ruido ?
Qué pasará cuando varie el duty cicle? 

Gracias de nuevo y perdón por la retaila de preguntas


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Mar 3, 2020)

Una bobina y un condensador en paralelo NO! Vas a crear un cortocircuito.
Busca filtro PI!


----------



## yulukin (Mar 4, 2020)

gracias


----------

